# Help! I Need A New Tv....



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

In March I bought a new 23 KRS...I am currently driving a 5.9 ltr Ram 1500. On the trip home from Pittsburgh to Rochester NY I dropped my rear end! They told me it had nothing to do with the OB. They put an entire new one in! (No charge to me) Well, last week we left for Tenn....we got to Columbus and lost the rear end again! We limped into Tenn. doing 20 miles under speed limit at 3:30am. They put in yet another new rear end (still no charge to me) they still agree that the truck should easily be able to tow the OB. We are now back in NY and really debating what to do! We have scheduled an appt. to have the rear differential serviced and to check the condition of the internal portion of the rear end. If I see any signs of damage we are prepared to buy a new TV.

Here is where I really need help what Ram model does everyone/anyone suggest? This is my third Ram truck and the only one I have had a problem with(also the only one I bought used - 16,000). I really think I want to stay with the Ram!

Thanks Heidi


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

May want to check on your states Lemon Law.
We had a 2004 chevy bought back after being in the shop for the same problem 3 times in 6 months.

As for which Ram to get... I would think that the problem could be from the previous owner or just a fluke with that truck.
I pulled our 21rs with my F-150 with no abnormal issues, the Ram should have no problem with the 23rs.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Check the TW of that setup. If you are putting too much weight on the rear end, it could be causing the failures..


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

jodeelynn said:


> Help! I Need A New Tv...., I would like anyone's opinion....












Okay, just kidding.

I would recommend at least 3/4T truck. Tongue weights in the Roos can get quite heavy once you've loaded your toys and tools. A 3/4T truck, such as the Ram 2500, would better handle these loads.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Help! I Need A New Tv...., I would like anyone's opinion....












Okay, just kidding.

I would recommend at least 3/4T truck. Tongue weights in the Roos can get quite heavy once you've loaded your toys and tools. A 3/4T truck, such as the Ram 2500, would better handle these loads.
[/quote]
LOL!
My thoughts exactly!
However, to make it an even juicier can of worms, say 3/4 ton *diesel*


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If it were me I would go with the 3/4 ton with the diesel engine. James


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Depending on the toy/toys that you are carrying. I would consider looking at a 3/4 ton. I am kind of partial to the chevy's. But thats more because the outlaw's a die hard ford lover, so by reasoning of him being an outlaw I have to go with the Chev's. (not really the reason but it makes me chuckle and him frown when he comes in here and see's me making comments about him)

I am no mechanic, but what gears were in the truck, if they are lower(or is the lower number high gear, man i hate trying to remember tahat) than the 3.55, that would also contribute to the problem. My old truck was 3.21 and someone had put on a hitch, I thought it was 3.75 till I tried to tow and thought I was going to start rolling backwards when I hit a couple hills.

Kos


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

We have a 3.92 rear end on it and have been told that our set up with WD and sway should allow us to easily tow the unit! My toys in the Roo are really not that bad...it is 2 Jack Russells and a Great Pyrenees! We actually bought this so they could have a room other than ours! The have a metal colapsable kennel the size of a deep freezer in there (it weighs maybe 15-20 pounds) but other than that it is the dogs. We don"t even have our cabinets full..we came from an Aliner and I am really overwhelmed by all the storage!

We are trying to figure out whether we go gas or deisel on the 2500...what are the differences in gas mileage and more importantly to me...can I go up a hill without decelerating? Are there any other big differences that I will notice? I currently have all bells and whistles they offered in a 2003 (skid plate, heater block, heated electric everything) is there anything new I should be looking for? Also, do they come with the electric brake set up already installed in the 2500?

In all reality I am pretty sure we are looking at a bigger tv because I love my OB and my DH loves me happy!

As for the can of worms...nothing new here ...nothing practical in our driveway just alot of really fun toys!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Diesel MegaCab, It is the limo of the pickups. 2500 or 3500 but you will love the space in the cab and the power of the diesel. It will be a long time before you need or want a more capable truck.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

DODGE DIESEL 3/4 ton whistling:


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

When towing with our 01 F350 supercrew with the 7.3ltd with 3:73 gears pulling the 03 25rss through the MTNs of PA cruse set at 65 mph running 1800 rpm we average 16.5 mpg. Our last trip was to Punxsutawney PA at close to 700 miles round trip it was a lot less stress towing with the longer wheelbase of the ford truck over the tahoe suv. The truck pulls like a freight train going through the mountans. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The new diesels Fuel Economy is not as good as the old ones. They still beat a gasser, but are probably break even with the difference in fuel costs. Accelerating up a steep grade..... priceless


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Did anyone mention anything about switching to









Diesel








Ed


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont know about the 02 truck, but in the 04,05 and 06 trucks. It states you must change out the rear diff fluid for synthetic to tow past 1/2 the trucks capacity. Even if the truck has a tow package. I know it sounds crazy, but its true for the 1500's. Check it out.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

When you say lost/dropped the rear end did it break the ring and pinion, break an axle or leaf springs? 2 times either way you got a lemon. I can't see with your load for the Roo why a 1/2 ton wouldn't work just fine. Now start adding toys ATV, motorcycles etc I'll say jump on the 3/4 1 ton like everyone else. Diesel is nice to pull the grades with, but with your load (if it stays the way you posted) should do fine with a 1/2 ton.

Buy for now or a future trailer, that is the question. We all seem to love our trailers, if we buy bigger trucks we buy bigger trailers.

Good luck.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> When you say lost/dropped the rear end did it break the ring and pinion, break an axle or leaf springs? 2 times either way you got a lemon. I can't see with your load for the Roo why a 1/2 ton wouldn't work just fine. Now start adding toys ATV, motorcycles etc I'll say jump on the 3/4 1 ton like everyone else. Diesel is nice to pull the grades with, but with your load (if it stays the way you posted) should do fine with a 1/2 ton.
> 
> Buy for now or a future trailer, that is the question. We all seem to love our trailers, if we buy bigger trucks we buy bigger trailers.
> 
> Good luck.


My questions exactly. With your payload and gearing you shouldn't be taxing the diff at all. There is a good possibility that your rear end housing isn't straight. I recently saw a Mopar rear that had to have new bearing housings welded on and you wouldn't believe how far off center they had to be to fit the jig. I probably would have scrapped the housing. I would request (push very hard for) a new rear from drum to drum. I think your problem would not come back.
Bob


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

the simple fact is something is wrong with the truck ,,,,a lot of people tow a 23krs with a 1/2 ton...smart idea ...doesnt matter is should do it.
I tow with a 2000 tundra...I am worried about trans temps not rear end failure...diffs are a science to set up ..ive seen a lot of backyard mechs and some factory mech screw up a rear end with the pinion and ring setup.. need to have a dedicated gear shop set it up.
my 2 cents
Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Find a leftover '07 Ram 2500 5.9 diesel Megacab if you can. The 6.7's are awesome but don't get the mileage that the 5.9's do. You can bring up a 6.7's mpg but be prepared to spend alot on a DPF delete exhaust, something like an Edge Juice with Attitude that can clear codes on startup, an EGR delete kit and an MP-8. That combination has yielded upwards of 22mpg unloaded on the highway for those who have tried it.

Good luck!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Been doing lots of mods for mileage on my 06 dodge dually..

So far I have installed a torque tube, deleted the cat and muffler, then went with a MBRP muffler.. Amsoil 5-30 hd oil. Amsoil fuel additive. Replaced the junk dual mass flywheel with a single mass.. There was alot of clutch slippage goin on. Also am using a amsoil air filter in the stock box to keep things quiet.

I picked up a 28 foot heatland sundance on fri. Heartlands are the extra tall 12 foot 5 inch 5ers. Filled my tanks before leaving Elkhart. I had 150 gallons..

So far I have driven 1235 miles, and still have a full lower tank which is 36 gallons and still have around 10 gallons left in my 115 gallon aux tank.. I am delivering in the morn in Montrose, Co, so will be crossing the rockies..

I figure I am getting at least 12.5 right now.. This is up 2mpg after doing a few mods.

I recently pulled a 28 foot bumper pull to Kelso, Wa and got 13.5 at 60mph.

My highway mileage has went up to 20 mpg at 67mph and 22 at 60mph. It used to be 16 and 17.. My truck weighs right at 10,000lbs empty.

I still have some things left to do but these 5.9 cummins get great mileage along with the 7.3 Pstrokes...

Your rear end problems arent rare for that model.. Do some research on that. Seems like that year had c clip trouble..

Buy the biggest truck you can afford.. There are lots of deals out there right now.

Carey


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Better get a one ton diesel.







lol


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Too bad you didn’t know this a couple weeks ago. You could have locked in on a new Dodge 2500 or 3500 diesel and got fuel for $2.99 a gallon. I have a Chevy 2500HD 4X4 6.0L gas TV and tow a 23RS. Even with that big truck I wish I had a diesel every time I have to tow a heavy load.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree you have and issue with the rear adn everybody has hit all the good reasons.

So my 2 cents. I have the Ford Crew below and the 5er. I have put 4" duals from the turbo back, cold air intake and an SCT tuner. Empty I can squeak 15mpg, but the big difference is towing. Ripping that 32' 5er down the road at 70-75, I am still pulling in the 12mpg range. It feels effortless. If you are going to do much towing in the future adn may concider upgrading I would definately go as big as you can afford and diesel. You will just tear the guts out of a gas truck in the long term towing.

Recommendations for new truck. I would go with the a Chevy. 2500 or 3500HD with the Duramax Diesel and Allison transmission. Actually drove one the other day and was impressed with the stock performance and it is amazing quiet for a diesel. Wait for the 0% financing and never worry about what you have tied to your truck again.

Good Luck..
Jim


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

It was actually all of the internal rear end parts that have been replaced twice! I also actually had the mechanic at the dealership in Tenn. say that he had never seen one with my kind of damage...but the only thing he had never seen was a bent housing! So, maybe that is the ticket:+( I am taking the truck back to the dealership in the morning to see what the situation is now that I have towed the OB home from Tenn. We are not expecting good news! And at this point or not sure that a new truck would be a bad thing! We are definitely leaning very hard toward the deisel...which would according to everyone out there cover all the bases! So, till tomorrow I would like to extend my thanks because you have all provided with some insight and given me some genuine questions for them tomorrow! I will update will the situation with the truck..as it will provide information for future situations that hopefully no one else will have!

Thanks Again Heidi


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

definitely a 3/4 or 1 ton. not talking about the engines, the rears, brakes and suspension is bigger and made for additional loads. Better to have more capcity and a lighter load and run at 40-50% than have a 1/2 tone with smaller brakes, rear and suspension and pushing the 70-80% rule.

And A diesel wouldn't hurt either. I get 18 in combined driving as my truck is my daily drive, and pulling my 5'er at 65 i have been seeing 12-13.5 depending on the terrain. On the highway I can achieve 20 at 72 mph. this is with the engine supposedly not broken in yet (33K miles).


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

skylane said:


> the simple fact is something is wrong with the truck ,,,,a lot of people tow a 23krs with a 1/2 ton...smart idea ...doesnt matter is should do it.
> I tow with a 2000 tundra...I am worried about trans temps not rear end failure...diffs are a science to set up ..ive seen a lot of backyard mechs and some factory mech screw up a rear end with the pinion and ring setup.. need to have a dedicated gear shop set it up.
> my 2 cents
> Mark


I have the same concern with trans temps you do. I checked my TV manual and didn't see a "concern" level. Does anyone know what the top end of the safe range on temperature should be for the tranny?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> the simple fact is something is wrong with the truck ,,,,a lot of people tow a 23krs with a 1/2 ton...smart idea ...doesnt matter is should do it.
> I tow with a 2000 tundra...I am worried about trans temps not rear end failure...diffs are a science to set up ..ive seen a lot of backyard mechs and some factory mech screw up a rear end with the pinion and ring setup.. need to have a dedicated gear shop set it up.
> my 2 cents
> Mark


I have the same concern with trans temps you do. I checked my TV manual and didn't see a "concern" level. Does anyone know what the top end of the safe range on temperature should be for the tranny?
[/quote]

Depends on the TV. Need your year, transmission model and type of fluid you are using. It can vary well over 100 degrees on what is and what is not safe.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

It also depends on what other purpose of the veh is, or at least that is what my dd told me when we just upgraded. You can find some 2500 burbs especially with the 8.1l discounted due to the fuel. Our burb towed our 23 rs great and it was the most confortable driving experience we have had yet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Recommendations for new truck. I would go with the a Chevy. 2500 or 3500HD with the Duramax Diesel and Allison transmission. Actually drove one the other day and was impressed with the stock performance and it is amazing quiet for a diesel. Wait for the 0% financing and never worry about what you have tied to your truck again.


All of the new diesels are much quieter, and cleaner than the older ones. Fuel economy does suffer however, so if you look at an old 7.3L or 5.9L, or whatever Duramax's displacement was... for fuel economy, and then look at the refinement of a new one, understand that you will be disappointed that you can't get everything.









Of course the new ones come with a new truck







(and a new truck's pricetag







), and the power seems to go up nearly every year.








Good luck truck shopping.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well here is the current news...it has once again dropped the rear end. There are actually broken pieces laying inside the case! They are now attempting to get approval from someone at district/regional level to replace the entire housing wheel to wheel. It has also apparently damaged the passenger rear shock this time! I have been informed that with this repair there is no reason it should fail again! At this point seeing is believing:+( We did talk to our salesman on our way out and put a bug in his ear about a 2500 deisel ( I even mentioned the possibility of a slightly used - with a warranty) So, we are shopping but not under duress...as long as we don't tow anything we feel we have time to shop!

As an informational...the mechanics and salesmen did run the specs for this particular vehicle and stated it could tow 8100!?! My question was is that enough and they said with no doubt - I am no longer convinced!

Updates to come.......


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jodeelynn said:


> Well here is the current news...it has once again dropped the rear end. There are actually broken pieces laying inside the case! They are now attempting to get approval from someone at district/regional level to replace the entire housing wheel to wheel. It has also apparently damaged the passenger rear shock this time! I have been informed that with this repair there is no reason it should fail again! At this point seeing is believing:+( We did talk to our salesman on our way out and put a bug in his ear about a 2500 deisel ( I even mentioned the possibility of a slightly used - with a warranty) So, we are shopping but not under duress...as long as we don't tow anything we feel we have time to shop!
> 
> As an informational...the mechanics and salesmen did run the specs for this particular vehicle and stated it could tow 8100!?! My question was is that enough and they said with no doubt - I am no longer convinced!
> 
> Updates to come.......


There are plenty of people towing with a 1500 and not wrecking the rear end. I think you have a housing issue and replacing the internals two time and now needing a third means it is not the internals. When they replace the entire assembly then you should be good to go but keep shopping you never know what kind of deal you run into.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> the simple fact is something is wrong with the truck ,,,,a lot of people tow a 23krs with a 1/2 ton...smart idea ...doesnt matter is should do it.
> I tow with a 2000 tundra...I am worried about trans temps not rear end failure...diffs are a science to set up ..ive seen a lot of backyard mechs and some factory mech screw up a rear end with the pinion and ring setup.. need to have a dedicated gear shop set it up.
> my 2 cents
> Mark


I have the same concern with trans temps you do. I checked my TV manual and didn't see a "concern" level. Does anyone know what the top end of the safe range on temperature should be for the tranny?
[/quote]

Depends on the TV. Need your year, transmission model and type of fluid you are using. It can vary well over 100 degrees on what is and what is not safe.
[/quote]

I will need to check the manual when I return home. It is a 2007 Silverado 1500. I bought the vehicle used, but with only 16K miles so I will assume still stock atuo trans and stock oil. Will have to refer to the manual to see what stock is. I do know that when I have towed the TT the few times I have (no more than 60 miles each way) the transmission temp has only risen 40 degrees over normal unloaded temp.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

I am in sw colorado I dont worry for shorts trip under 100 miles or fairly level ground....but towing over the continental divide with hours of hard pulling
have me worried. I would guess in florida or even east of the mississippi wouldnt or shouldnt be too much for the truck....maybe interstate into a headwind trying hard to stay at the speed limit might tax the tranny cooling...make sure if you have a tow mode u use it


----------

